# And then I fell in love...



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

I always planned to get my own Havanese...but not so soon.

I always liked regular size Havanese...but not teenie tiny ones.

I always liked the darker colors...buff/white was my least favorite.

I have always liked Havanese, and looked at hundreds while helping my daughter find hers...but never fell in love with any of them.

And then I met Leia.










For a little reference, this is her next to her new "brother", my daughter's puppy Mason. Mason was over 6 lbs at 9 weeks, now he is 12 weeks old and I am not sure how big. We say his middle name is Godzilla.










I am absolutely, completely, and totally smitten with Leia, regardless of size, color, timing, etc...just because of LEIA. I fell for her little spark, her kisses and tail wags, and I fell HARD.

/sigh

Only other Hav people would have a chance at understanding me, most likely!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, be still my heart! Precious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspect she's a little bundle of dynamite. She's too cute. Enjoy those puppy kisses.


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

I totally expect her to rule the roost. We need a new alpha dog around here (I have not been able to post yet because it hurt too much, but my dog of 13 years passed away a month ago..he was always alpha.)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! she IS itty bitty!!!
Adorable! What's the story!? How did you find her??!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

We had been talking with several breeders all over the US for our "someday pup" (as in, decide which one to get on a waiting list) and she happened to be available! I honestly didn't think I would care either way about her but then I met her and fell in love. She is not even 2 lbs right now. But, to keep it in perspective, at the same age Mason was over 6lbs!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations, they are both adorable. That is how we ended up with Tessa also. We went to the breeders to look at her pups and her expectant Mom and there Tessa was. She is the perfect dog for us.

Enjoy both of them.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute....I could just eat her up!! LOL


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh who can blame you one bit! When it's "the one"-it's the one! 
Congratulations! She's just precious.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

What a precious tiny thing she is!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my lord, how could you not!!! sweetness


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Omggg she is sooo tiny and cutee!!! Congrats and more pictures please


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, first of all they're both so cute I can't stand it. I literally can't stand how cute they are. I want to chew on both of them (but I won't).



crazymasons said:


> For a little reference, this is her next to her new "brother", my daughter's puppy Mason. Mason was over 6 lbs at 9 weeks, now he is 12 weeks old and I am not sure how big. We say his middle name is Godzilla.


6lbs at 9 weeks?! Wow! Rollie is not quite 20 weeks and he's just 7.5lbs!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoa, what a contrast! So cute! So little! Has your daughter seen her? Mason always looks so very happy. Is he happy to have a new sister?

I am sorry about the loss of your older dog.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She looks like Mason's chew toy! What an adorable baby - when its right, its just right - no sense arguing with fate.

BTW - more pictures please!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I could put her in my pocket........and hope you don't notice!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is small, but she looks mighty. And adorable!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute. Make me want to get anorher playmate for Maya.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG What a sweetheart! Does she have "small dog" syndrome yet? I can just see her ruling the roost. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your other dog.


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for the congrats on Leia, the kind words about Mason and the expressions of sympathy for Dave ( my golden retriever. I miss him so much)
I have only one other picture of her so far as we have just been cuddling and settling in. I will try to get more soon. Both Leia and Mason seem to actually love getting their pictures taken, is that a Hav trait.
I am not sure what pack order will end up being but right now it seems like Mason will be in charge. Leia is still in baby stage though so I won't be surprised if that changes, especially if she stays so small. The two Havs do seem to be on opposite ends of the size bell curve. If the 25% of adult weight at 8 weeks rule actually applies to them Leia will be a little over 5 lbs...and Mason a whopping 25+!!!!!!!!! I tell my daughter she actually got a St. Bernard not a Hav!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMgosh! You should take her photo next to a can of "SWEET PEAS", as THAT is what she is! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, what an adorable tiny little girl - just precious!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a doll! Whats the age difference between Mason & Leia?


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> She's a doll! Whats the age difference between Mason & Leia?


Mason was born April 13 and Leia was born May 15.

Here are some pictures from today:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG.....she is so cute!!!!!!!! Your life will never be the same; those puppy kisses are just the best!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh she is precious! Congrats!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you! 

Today she weight 1 lbs 11 oz so she has gained some weight already. I'm guessing she will be more like 5 lbs when she's all done, but they can surprise you, can't they?

So far no worries about her liver (knock on wood and say a prayer) she is eating and playing and sleeping appropriately for her age. Thanks though to those who passed on info regarding small size and the disorder!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

crazymasons said:


> For a little reference, this is her next to her new "brother", my daughter's puppy Mason. Mason was over 6 lbs at 9 weeks, now he is 12 weeks old and I am not sure how big. We say his middle name is Godzilla.


Lol, I think you needed Leia to balance out Mason! ound:


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> Lol, I think you needed Leia to balance out Mason! ound:


Someone little was required to play the role of "helpless villager" to his Godzilla....little does he know yet this Princess is packing some power!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

darling pups, just darling.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Little white fluffer!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marah, she's sure cute! 

I've sent you a PM, do you know how to find those?


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Marah, she's sure cute!
> 
> I've sent you a PM, do you know how to find those?


i pm'd you back and had mentioned you in another post. sorry for delay I injured my left hand on wednesday night and t yping is a challenge.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my...what a darling...I would LOVE an itty bitty Havanese! Kirby, who I love so much anyway, turned out way bigger than I expected. I'd love it if he had a wee little sister....Your little one is truly precious


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*SEND HER TO ME*

Well I planned to get my own Havanese...anddid 16 years ago and three other times since

I always liked small size Havanese...but only got one sorta small (9#) and the others 11-12#.

I always liked the light colors cuz you can see their eyes so well ...got two that way and then two black and whites -- any color will do for me

I have always liked Havanese, and and I did fall in love with them.

So I think you need to send me Leia -- she is TOTALLY ADORABLE.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What breeder did you get your tiny little havanese from? Was she a runt or does the breeder purposely breed to get tiny ones?

Many of the havanese that have been bred to attain a tiny size end up with liver issues,have huge vet bills and shorter life spans. 

Although I think she is cute,and she is,I think it is scary that she is so small.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie's Leia was tiny also. I don't remember her exact weight at that age, but I seem to remember it wasn't that different.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Julie said:


> What breeder did you get your tiny little havanese from? Was she a runt or does the breeder purposely breed to get tiny ones?
> 
> Many of the havanese that have been bred to attain a tiny size end up with liver issues,have huge vet bills and shorter life spans.
> 
> Although I think she is cute,and she is,I think it is scary that she is so small.





pjewel said:


> Laurie's Leia was tiny also. I don't remember her exact weight at that age, but I seem to remember it wasn't that different.


Waiting to hear answers/followups from both of these responses... just for little Princess Leia's sake (and, how funny that somebody else named their teeny hav Leia lol)...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought Laurie's little girl is named Laila?


----------



## WanderingRay (Jun 24, 2011)

Leia reminds me of my puppy's little sister. At 6 months Rudy just weighed in at 11 pounds while his sister Tia is a petite 4.6 pounds. Amazing how much difference siblings can be. Rudy visited his sister last week and she diffidently was the dominate one. Enjoy your little one!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Leia was the runt. She was not intentionally bred this small. We have had her vet checked twice so far and let the vet know our concerns regarding liver. At this time, as she is eating, playing, etc appropriately for her age, the vet has no concerns regarding her liver, though we will continue to watch just in case.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Although she is tiny wee,she looks good and sturdy!I would just want to pick her up and cuddle her all day,she is so pretty,an absolute darling.Congratulations.And her big brother is just that,a big boy to look after his naughty little sister,and take the blame for anything that goes wrong!Seriously he too is a handsome fellow.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two havanese, Daisy and Henry. Daisy is about 10lbs or a little less, so when I went to look for our next one I really wanted one on the bigger side. 
I fell in love with the runt!! I convinced myself I should not get him and pick another. But I could not get the runt out of my mind. I told myself if he was still there when I went back I would consider getting him. Well, he was and he had the sweetest face I think I had ever seen. I brought him home at 9 weeks and he weighed 1 1/2 pounds. His parents are 9 1/2 and 10 pounds and the breeder told me that he should be about that, but I had a hard time believing her.
Well, Henry grew fast! It was almost like you could see him growing. He is 10 months old and weighs 9 1/2 lbs. Even though he started off small he caught up quickly.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

she is SO SO SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Of course you fell in love with her. It's just not possible to resist such a cutie! More pics please!


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my!!! She is sooo incredibly cute! I would want to cuddle her all day too!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You have two fabulous Hav puppies. Yes, I know that Mason is your daughter's.... 

Wait until they start their Run-Like-Hell routine, you will fall over laughing! By the way, you mentioned you injured your hand. Hope it's OK by now.

I also wanted to add my condolences for the loss of your beloved Dave. I am sure he will always have a place in your heart, and there is room in it for the two puppies, too, I am sure.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Rosie was just 2 lbs at three months. The vet thought that she would top out at 5 lbs; but she has surprised us all. She averages a little under 9 lbs. I expect as she ages she will put on a little "fat" as she won't be as active. The breeder said that she had wanted Rosie for her show line, but thought that she would be too little. Lord she does rule the roost here. The worse part was that we were afraid that we would step on her. Even though she was so little, she played like a big dog. Enjoy your new love.


----------

